# Does anyone take Miralax everyday??



## alexandragirl (Feb 29, 2004)

Can you tell me if it works for you? Do you have to keep taking more? thanks


----------



## StrawberryHoney (Feb 28, 2004)

I JUST started taking it, so i don't know how much help I'll be. My doctor said I should only take it for three days a time. Great, so what am I supposed to do the rest of the time? Today is my first day off of it and I feel fine. When I do take it, it works very well for me. The constipation goes away in about an hour for me.


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I was on Miralax for 4 days, went off for one because i was afraid to take too much- when i talked to my doctor, she said i can take it everyday or as needed. I took it again last nite. It took a few days to work for me, but she is still giving me Zelnorm as well because even though she thought the Miralax would releave my C in a day, i am still having issues. I think i just need a "jump start" after my colonoscopy, though, so i doubt this is the norm.


----------



## StrawberryHoney (Feb 28, 2004)

I was worried if I stopped taking it, I would get constipated again. Not a problem for me. I took it two days and it's been a week and I have a BM at least once a day. Usually more than that, so maybe I'm going to much. I don't care, the pain it gone.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I was taking MIralx for quite awhile then stopped. I found it did not create any regular BM's for me and in fact caused some diareah .Im Ibs C but ususally after a few days of nothing I have an episode with cramping , spasms ,bloat,gas and usually complete evacuation ranging from pebbles to waterery stool in one episode. Sorry to be so graphic. "C" is one thing but I dont need the runs.So I stopped. Same with fibercon and Metamusil.I recently tried Molocure and Im still evaluating results-- initially great but "D" after 3 weeks anf I dont know if its some bad sushi I ate or the MOLO so Im taking a week off the MOLO.


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I am on Zelnorm and miralax (for a year and half constantly now). I find that the miralax stays in your system for a few days. Therefore, I only take it once every two or three days. If I stop taking it for too long, say go four days, I get hard stools again. At first I was taking it everyday, then I realized I didn't need to. This saves me a lot of money. I recommend anyone cutting back the dose to everyother day after you get it started working. It seems to stay with you for a few days. This method can save you mucho money!


----------



## alexandragirl (Feb 29, 2004)

How much Miralax do you usally take? Do you mix it with water or hot tea? On empty stomach? Thanks


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Miralax never worked for me







I don't know why, I was taking 3 cups full dosage, daily. Nothing.







*sigh* How strong is Miralax anyhow? Like compared to Milk of Magnesia? I take 20 ml and it works...


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

Are other people taking Miralax or Milk of M. at bedtime? I was afraid to start the Miralax. Milk of Magnesia just upset my stomach after 2 weeks or so. (I'm new here and posted my diatribe about Coffee Dependency on the Abstracts discussion area. Oh well.) For years coffee did it for me; megadose coffee every morning, along with massage, sqeezing, sprawling, various contortions on the commode. I can't keep taking 4 hours to get out of the house every morning. I can't face it. I'm waiting to see a new doctor for Zelnorm.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been on Miralax for about 4 years. It has no taste and can be mixed in about anything. The first 2 weeks or so some people do experience more gas and bloating but STICK with it, that will go away! I read on another post that someones DR said your colon will not become addictted it to, I DISAGREE TOTALLY! I ahve tried to stop it many times through out the years and ends in severe C everytime.I am trying to get pregnant and REALLY wanted to stop taking it but after suffering for a month and talking to a few drs decided it wasn't worth it. I was told that it isn't absorbed by the placents so should be ok. My point, my colon is addictted to it!I do believe it is a good product and it has given me my life back. However, it is not perfect. I can live knowing I will probably have to take it forever. It does cause some D but its better than being C. If anyone has specific questions please feel free to email as I do not check this board to often! michelebrake###sbcglobal.net


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been taking Miralax at every night- and i have some questions if anyone can help me. 1)I am also on Zelnorm (max dosage, 2x daily)- can i take them at the same time?Does anyone else get INSANELY dry skin from the Miralax? (I originally blamed this side effect on the Protonix i was on daily for my gastritous.....but i have been off that for a few weeks, and changed my Miralax intake from occassionally to daily as i am having issues with C even with the Zelnorm. I had to get prescription cream and 2 doctors visits just for the skin issue!







)Does anyone else have this problem?Please help!!!


----------

